# daisy ammo...



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

well, just waiting for the vendor to get back from vacation so I can order my scout...heck, we all need some time-off now and then...mean while I went to fleet farm to check out their slingshot section for some ammo...found some daisy powerline premium steel ammo in 3/8" 70 count for 4.79..when I opened the box I found that the spheres had a flat spot on each side 180 degrees apart and the was about will this throw the flight off a little or is this not a big deal...I weighed it on my scale an they are about 3.2-3.4 grams apiece....flat spot is about 3/16" on each side...

thanks,

Gary


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

It won't affect it. I think the flat spots are so it won't either roll around too much or to hold onto in the pouch. Think of it as oval shaped rock ammo.


----------



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

ok thanks, I will be glad when I get to be more familiar with the slingshot info and ammo...

thanks,

Gary


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't really see any useful function for the flat spots at all. I shoot 3/8 inch steel ball bearings that are perfectly round and have no issues holding them in my pouch. Dunno, just kind of odd.

Also, if you look around online you can order bulk steel 3/8 inch ball bearing for much cheaper than you can buy the daisy ammo.

You got 70 rounds for 5 bucks. Here is a link to 500 round for 16 bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/Inch-Steel-Shot-Slingshot-Balls/dp/B00JZ18K20/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1465113038&sr=8-3&keywords=3%2F8+ball+bearing

When it comes to ammo if you can save by buying bulk it's usually a good idea.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I get the same 3/8 steel with the same flat spots from empty spray paint cans. Some friends of mine go through a LOT of spray paint (graffiti artists that do a lot of payed projects such as store fronts) and although it's a job cutting open all them cans n cleaning the ammo (only 3 balls per can) free ammo is free ammo, after all.

I think the flat spots are probably the result of the manufacturing process and don't serve a specific purpose other than being cheaper to make that way than real round ball bearings.

Seems rather expensive though, 70 pieces for five bucks. Maybe Daisy also has to go through the rather labor intensive process of collecting them from old aerosol cans..... ????

Oh and like Imperial said... The flat spots won't affect accuracy. I've shot ovals, cylinders, cubes and round balls with and without flat spots and accuracy is all about the same. It really is the Indian, not the arrow.

Only things that affect accuracy for me, are low density ammo and very irregular shapes, but even those can be mastered with enough practise. Just watch some Rufus Hussey videos, you'll know what I mean.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> I get the same 3/8 steel with the same flat spots from empty spray paint cans. Some friends of mine go through a LOT of spray paint (graffiti artists that do a lot of payed projects such as store fronts) and although it's a job cutting open all them cans n cleaning the ammo (only 3 balls per can) free ammo is free ammo, after all.
> I think the flat spots are probably the result of the manufacturing process and don't serve a specific purpose other than being cheaper to make that way than real round ball bearings.
> Seems rather expensive though, 70 pieces for five bucks. Maybe Daisy also has to go through the rather labor intensive process of collecting them from old aerosol cans.....
> Oh and like Imperial said... The flat spots won't affect accuracy. I've shot ovals, cylinders, cubes and round balls with and without flat spots and accuracy is all about the same. It really is the Indian, not the arrow.
> Only things that affect accuracy for me, are low density ammo and very irregular shapes, but even those can be mastered with enough practise. Just watch some Rufus Hussey videos, you'll know what I mean.


I love street art.. do you have any pucs of your freinds work?


----------



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

ok thanks for the info and good ideas...

Gary


----------

